

Never Give Up - A Lesson From the 2002 NCAA Wrestling Finals - mindcrime
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRB6m4VdeJQ

======
tubbzor
Love to see this kind of stuff. I wrestled a long time before ever deciding to
go into computers, and the mental toughness aspect is very necessary in both
practices.

~~~
mindcrime
No doubt. I remember watching that match on TV when it originally happened,
and just being stunned. Coming back from a 10+ point defecit is hard enough in
high-school wrestling, much less at the NCAA finals level.

Definitely a testament to perseverance, grit and determination.

